# Higher Freq Routine PPL Split AM and PM



## mrmichael (Apr 20, 2017)

So here is the example:

M: Chest/Shoulders AM............Triceps PM
T: Back/Traps AM...........Biceps/Rear Delts PM
W: Quads/Calves AM........Hams/Abs PM


The routine would be PPL,PPL, Rest style..
Most people tend to do the routine all in one go, but I did something a little off last night in terms of training (not on purpose). I hit all my legs in 1 gym session, then I had to go to work for a few hours (3-4) and I ate some small snacks along the way, but then I came back to the gym and hit Abs/Obliques straight off the bat. I noticed that I was able to push SO MUCH harder and for the first time my abs felt so much pain that I was shocked.

I've noticed that on a PPL split, the muscles hit during the first 40-45 minutes are pretty solid and then slowly ur energy/intensity just begins to drop and when u get past the hour 10 minutes mark and ur left with triceps for example. U can still push heavy weight and get them to grow, but seems like the intensity is not there as good as it was earlier just because of how long u been there for.

This routine opts for higher freq twice per week, but also for optimal intensity and solid pump for each muscle being trained Fresh almost. Any thoughts on this? Would Love Zilla to chime in.


PS: I've always noticed it's the guys that have "arm days" that tend to have some of the biggest arms around...


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 20, 2017)

That works just fine provided volume is kept under control (you treat it as 1 session split into 2, rather than 2 days worth of sessions put into 1 day) and it fits into your schedule. 

Your experience coincides with mine and with the data (although they were more interested in strength than muscle hypertrophy). 
Splitting a session into two allows you to hit everything harder, which should translate into more gains over the long term. Plus you have the fact that your elevating MPS twice instead of once, which should help things too.


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 21, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> That works just fine provided volume is kept under control (you treat it as 1 session split into 2, rather than 2 days worth of sessions put into 1 day) and it fits into your schedule.
> 
> Your experience coincides with mine and with the data (although they were more interested in strength than muscle hypertrophy).
> Splitting a session into two allows you to hit everything harder, which should translate into more gains over the long term. Plus you have the fact that your elevating MPS twice instead of once, which should help things too.



I'm assuming the total calories per day is still the same, even if the workout is split into 2 parts in 1 day? Just wondering in that case....

I might start doing this again, it's a 15 minute drive back to the gym and I have to shower like 4 times a day lol, but the diff in intensity like u said above is so true. I've never felt anything like it before. I've heard of Kuwait guys in O2 Gym doing this method and it's been helping them majorly. 

I would picture something like: 
Chest & Shoulders Done in around 45-1H time at the volume I have (I posted it before and u saw it, nothing crazy)
Triceps for PM and done in maybe like 15-20 mins or less. Just some warmups and hit the small volume with high intensity.


----------



## Milo (Apr 21, 2017)

Damn that sounds like a pain in the ass. Twice the showers and warm ups. Do you take a pwo both times?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 21, 2017)

mrmichael said:


> I'm assuming the total calories per day is still the same, even if the workout is split into 2 parts in 1 day? Just wondering in that case....



Calories stay the same


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 21, 2017)

That's why u rotate what u start with every session. One push day start with chest and the next one start with shoulders or whatever. That way you're always hitting the muscles fresh at least every other session. That's what I did when I did PPL and loved it.


----------



## Onk (Apr 23, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> That works just fine provided volume is kept under control (you treat it as 1 session split into 2, rather than 2 days worth of sessions put into 1 day) and it fits into your schedule.
> 
> Your experience coincides with mine and with the data (although they were more interested in strength than muscle hypertrophy).
> Splitting a session into two allows you to hit everything harder, which should translate into more gains over the long term. Plus you have the fact that your elevating MPS twice instead of once, which should help things too.



always hard coming to a thread after you. never anything to add.


----------



## PFM (Apr 23, 2017)

Opinions are like sasswholes...............

Double splits (as we called them 35 years ago) are great for always looking pumped and full and bragging rights "I train twice a day".

No ever grew in the gym. Muscle hypertrophy takes place resting, eating, sleeping. 

Knock yourself out.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 25, 2017)

PFM said:


> Opinions are like sasswholes...............
> 
> Double splits (as we called them 35 years ago) are great for always looking pumped and full and bragging rights "I train twice a day".
> 
> ...


 I tried them several years ago and honestly didn't see a difference positive or negative in terms of gains. The only thing that I noticed is that I was able to lift heavier on the different muscle groups vs doing them together. To be fair, I only lasted a little over 2 months with that split due to time conflicts. I am not sure that it was enough time to see a difference.

I agree with you though. Growth happens outside of the gym.


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 27, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Calories stay the same



MrRip, Thanks for replying. I been away for a few.
I was wondering what is ur opinion on Protein? I try to get atleast 200g+ protein per day to grow, but it's not direct protein.
Meaning my 200g comes from a mixture of beans, shakes, oats, pasta, dairy ect....
Do I need 200g+ protein of MEAT only or can I count all those other incomplete proteins as well?




PFM said:


> Opinions are like sasswholes...............
> 
> Double splits (as we called them 35 years ago) are great for always looking pumped and full and bragging rights "I train twice a day".
> 
> ...



I know what u mean. I was thinking more of something like: for push day.
about 45-1h shoulders and chest AM
then 15ish minutes for triceps PM

Rip said it DOES make a huge diff and I've been seeing the kuwait guys doing this type of style. From my own personal experience u really can push so much harder when it's direct work during the first 20+ minutes for a muscle. No matter how strong u are, the longer ur in the gym and the last muscles tend to just get hit as good IMO.
I might be giving it a try once I can get a lot of personal life things together.


----------

